# Arthur Dent on the Differences Between the Elect and Reprobate



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 4, 2008)

Arthur Dent, _A Pastime for Parents: Or A Recreation, to Passe Away the Time; Containing the Most Principall Grounds of Christian Religion_:



> The knowledge of the reprobates is onely literall and historicall. The knowledge of the Elect is spirituall, and experimentall....The reprobate hath a kind of natural feeling of sin, but it is without the true hatred of it, for in his heart he loveth it. The elect doth so feel his sin, that hee hateth it, taketh counsell against it, and prayeth against it.


----------



## Pergamum (Oct 5, 2008)

Cool, the only Arthur Dent I ever read about was in the Hitchhikers Guide to the Galaxy. NOw, I know about a godly one.


----------



## JohnGill (Oct 5, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Arthur Dent, _A Pastime for Parents: Or A Recreation, to Passe Away the Time; Containing the Most Principall Grounds of Christian Religion_:
> 
> 
> 
> > The knowledge of the reprobates is onely literall and historicall. The knowledge of the Elect is spirituall, and experimentall....The reprobate hath a kind of natural feeling of sin, but it is without the true hatred of it, for in his heart he loveth it. The elect doth so feel his sin, that hee hateth it, taketh counsell against it, and prayeth against it.



Where's the towel?


----------



## Pergamum (Oct 5, 2008)

ha!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 5, 2008)

Here is a previous post about the connection between the real Arthur Dent and the fictional one:

The Plain Man's Pathway to Heaven -- Arthur Dent


----------



## Pergamum (Oct 5, 2008)

Wow, so Adam's agnosticism persisted despite these godly influences.


----------

